
Making a Ransomware Payment May Now Violate U.S. Sanctions - rbanffy
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/making-a-ransomware-payment-it-may-now-violate-us-sanctions/
======
kartan
Ramsomware (like any ransom) is a typical "tragedy of the commons" situation.

To pay is beneficial for yourself, as you get your data back that is more
valuable than the amount of money that you pay.

Society losses as a whole as you are incentivizing their business model. But,
you bet that it will not happen to yourself again.

> With the rise of ransomware, we have also seen a rise in data recovery
> companies who claim that they are able to recover ransomware victim's files
> for a fee. It has long been suspected that these companies are not actually
> using any home grown techniques to recover victim's files, but are
> negotiating with the ransomware developers and simply paying the ransom on
> your behalf while tacking on a fee for their work.

And it makes sense. As it can become a big business.

Forbid the payment of ransoms and society is better-off as a whole. Even that
some victims are going to be in a worse situation.

~~~
m-p-3
Cutting the financial supply to those who benefits from ransomware is the
logical choice to move complacent businesses to properly secure their data and
ensure proper backups.

If the data was valuable to start with, it should be backed up. Ransomware is
just another cause of data loss, among with hardware failure, theft, etc.

